# Ferry Updates



## zikomo46 (Oct 12, 2008)

We are planning our first M/H trip to Morocco in February 2013 in our Hymer B544. Would be grateful of 2012 ferry costs and current information as to where to book. Also would appreciate advice on best ferry routes, Barcelona, Tarifa, Algeciras, A. N. Other? Is it presently best to book online before you leave, or in Spain when you get there - perhaps this depends on the route? Has anyone been one way and back other? Lots of questions, hoping for lots of answers!


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

book in spain on arrival at chosen port tarifa ang gib ports best


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Morocco*

Hello,
We spent the last 2 winters there. It is a fantastic place.
Get the book on Morocco from Vicariousbooks. It will tell you all the information that you need to get there. We felt safer in Morocco than we did in Spain! Go over the High Atlas then down into Marracesh (spelt wrong I'm sure) the views are the best I've ever seen.

Neil


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi, Sophie and Adam produced a brilliant Blog on their european trip which included Morocco.

This link will take you to their Blog and you can take it from their.
Have a great trip, my wife and I will be going there as soon as she retire's from work.

http://www.europebycamper.com/search/label/Morocco


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

In February this year we just turned up at Tarifa and paid to get on the next ferry to Tangers. It cost about 210 Euros return. We just turned for the return journey too, no booking in advance. I'm sure you can get cheaper crossings going from Algeciras to Port Med.

Christine


----------



## Glaswegian (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello, this is my first post ! We are in Tarifa right now (Thursday 25/10/12)and just got some prices from the local ferry booking agents. 

To take two adults and any size motor home it will cost us 289 euros on an open return ticket. We have an american RV trail light about 10m long etc which seemed not to matter very much.

We checked out a few shops in Tarifa, and all prices were within 15 euros of each other. The crossing only takes 35 minutes.

We are in Rio Jarra camp site a couple of miles outside tarifa which is an ok camp site. The site is on the most amazing beach which is a wind surfers paradise, if you like that sort of thing.

The staff nearly all speak English and even understand my Glaswegian accent, and are friendly.

Hope this info is of some assistance to you.
Karl


----------



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Zikomo46

We spent a month in Morocco at the start of this year in our ageing Hymer B544. We got the ferry from Algeciras to Tanger Med and it cost us €180. There was no question of vehicle length, no extra charge for our dog and the only question we were asked was if we would be towing - so assume an additional charge if you are.

We kept a daily blog of our trip and below is our post from Lidl car park in Algeciras where we stopped the night before we left (along with many other motorhomes!). In it is the URL of the store we got our tickets from - the famous Carlos, who is mentioned in the vicarious books Camping Morocco book! At the bottom of each post is a link to the next one so you can follow our adventure and hopefully pics up a few useful tips - we also put the gps co-ordinates of the places we stop in the first paragraph which mug help.

http://ourtour.co.uk/home/carlos-lidl-friends-of-the-morocco-bound/

If you've any questions though, don't hesitate to drop me an email.

Cheers

Julie


----------



## jandv (Dec 22, 2009)

been in morroco now for two weeks cost of ferry is 200 euros no matter what lenght of van get your tickets from Carlos algeciras at a little booth at the side of lidls (gps 36.18136...5.43977) hope this helps ....by the way it is so hot here


----------

